

Product / Market Fit is a Trap. - tosh
https://medium.com/product-love/2c2bf6c88cc6

======
robotys
Interesting. From what i understand:

\- Lean startup (eric ries): big picture/map for startup

\- Product/Market fit: you have found a scalable business model

\- Bmc: tool to quickly mockup a business model and its feasibilty

\- Job to be done: tool to understand customer problem space systematically.

Now, pick the right tool for the right job.

